# Lighten it up with Carbon Marine.



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> Carbon Marne has come on board with come great carbon accessories. As product goes on the boat we'll be updating this section.
> 
> Thank You Joe!
> 
> ...


Does anyone have pics of the two casting platforms Joe makes?

Thanks

-Tom


----------



## snooker007 (Feb 27, 2014)

Still think the Loop was the best pole ever made. Broke it twice but still going strong


----------

